

HN: I made this game on GAE, it loads wikipedia and parses/restructures the html - schwabacher
http://www.wikipediarace.com

======
kingsidharth
I don't get it. What exactly is this meant to do? Move around some words?

~~~
sorbus
It seems to be a typical "how quickly can you get from one wikipedia article
to another solely by clicking on links within articles" thing. However, it
also shows all of the article links at the top of the page, and can hide links
(so if you take too long to decide, you run out of choices).

